# UKAPS Baby!!!



## Simon D (2 Oct 2009)

I'm very pleased to announce the birth of my first son. (Got two great girls Kayleigh & Erin)

Name to be decided, as we didn't know but were convinced it was going to be another girl so we only had female names ready. It was a big (ish) one at 8lb 8oz born Thur 19:28 (like you care!). It was all a bit traumatic, panic set in amongst the entire delivery ward due to some complications, and had to be ripped out of the sunroof but I think I coped quite well!! lol

Mother and child are also doing exceptionally well under the circumstances. I'll post a picture when I get a decent one because I'm sure you've not seen a picture of a new born baby before!! (don't they all look the same?).

From "The Very Proud Father"


----------



## TDI-line (2 Oct 2009)

Congratulations Simon.


----------



## Tony Swinney (2 Oct 2009)

Excellent news - congrats SImon


----------



## Dan Crawford (2 Oct 2009)

Happy days Simon, congratulations


----------



## Themuleous (2 Oct 2009)

Congrats Simon 

Say goodbye to sleep 

Sam


----------



## Superman (2 Oct 2009)

Congrats, hope everyone's healthy.


----------



## Steve Smith (2 Oct 2009)

Congrats Simon and family! All the best


----------



## Stu Worrall (2 Oct 2009)

congrats to all


----------



## samc (2 Oct 2009)

congrats simon


----------



## George Farmer (2 Oct 2009)

Congratulations to you all!!


----------



## glenn (2 Oct 2009)

Congratulations Simon, i bet Erin is pleased to have a baby brother!


----------



## Simon D (3 Oct 2009)

Thanks to all for the kind words.


----------



## Dave Spencer (3 Oct 2009)

Congratulations to you and your family, Simon. Is the little chap getting a tank for Christmas?

Dave.


----------

